# XM, Ipod, Mini?



## MaxxedOutMotors (Apr 18, 2005)

Just wanted to check and see how many people have the XM Direct kit? How many people have the OEM Ipod interface and got screwed out of Sirius and XM?  There is now a solution available to allow anyone with XM Direct to upgrade and install the OEM Ipod interface in their vehicle. I also have a solution for anyone who wants Sirius and XM in the same car. Anyone interested, let me know.


----------

